
NASA expert says we will find alien life within 20 YEARS - yawz
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5087185/amp/NASA-experts-says-alien-life-20-yrs.html
======
grawprog
Hmmm I think I read the same story 20 years ago.

